# what is this



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

there is like a layer of stuff on top of the water i looks cloudy but i donno whatit is?ne ideas


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

show some pics


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

?? pics?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

what are you feeding your Ps?


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

i am feeding him trout and goldfish.......


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

"like a layer of stuff on top of the water"

That is really nondescript. Pics please.


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

if your feedin him trout its probably oil


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Either add a powerhead for circulating the water on top or add another filter so that you have one on each side of tank. Are you doing enough water changes ???


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

well its not like a film ... i have stopped feeding him trout to c if thats the prob. but it is still there.. water changes occure once every week... i will move my power head to the top of the tank tonight....


----------



## rhino71986 (Jan 28, 2005)

need some pics before i could tell you what it is.


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds like an excess build up of proteins and other related substances. The type of food you are feeding has a lot of this. This is not good. Your water quality will drop quickly is not remedied. If I were you I would place a pure white paper towel in my fish net and skim the surface, trying to capture this substance. This is knda like a make-shift, do-it-yourself, protein skimmer. I feed my P's raw shrimp.


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

o ok... let me trya cpl things and get back tou guys


----------

